

Most viewed articles on Wikipedia 2012 - mayk
http://toolserver.org/~johang/2012.html

======
adamnemecek
Can anyone explain why some random mountain in China is the most viewed
article on the Dutch wikipedia, so much so that it's 12x more popular than the
next most popular article?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Number 7 on the Turkish list is Illuminati.

Number 1 on the French list is some kind of shrub.

------
frendiversity
Can anyone explain why the #1 article in Japan is porno actresses?

~~~
scrame
Because the Japanese love porn?

------
sigvef
Does anyone know how these stats were collected?

